# Can I Make anyone a Signature Pic?



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

oh, those are good!!! You can do some of mine if you like!!! 

um.....The computers not letting me put any pics on here so go to my post called "Endurance Horses!!!" It's got heaps of my pics in it! cause i staterted it!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

*Ima Seeker Revenge ~~ Flash ~~*

Here are some pics I would love one, Thans so much .


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice pics guys! 
Ill be right on to it! 
Do you want your forum name written on your pic? like Ourboy Jack written on it? 

k thanks! 

-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats SOOOO nice of you. Can you put Flash .. Thanks


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Oooh, i love these things. Can you make me one? Except...i will be very picky with requirements lol. 

Ok, i need a picture (any horse picture you can find), i need it resized to 500 pixels wide, by 150 tall. 

Then on it, i would like written:

Freak_Out - 8019

R U - 8856 - Home of R U Hot Stuff & R U Sizzling

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Sure thing Sparky! 
Would you like any specific colours? grunge type or swirly type decorations? 

Here is crackrider's : 









Ourboy Jack yours is coming soon! I take it you want 'Flash' written on it? 

Thanks guys! 
(cackrider they were really nice phots to work with!  ) 

-Dusky xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

OHHHH!!! Thankyou that's soooo GOOD!!!  

I'm wondering if you could make another one with the word Splendacrest on it?
Main colours green and gold(yellow)? These are our team colours.

If you could i'll email it to my endurance teams manager/coach and she'll probably use it for her website!!!!

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Dusky! What program do you use???

Just wondering........i would like to have a fiddle myself.


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

hey could you please make me a couple?!?


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey crackrider. 
Ill get onto your signature right away! 
I use a program called GIMP type it in google and youll get a couple of sites you can download it from! Its lots of fun and very easy to use!! 

-Dusky xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

GREAT!!!!  Is the GIMP program free? or one of them anyway?


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep crackrider GIMP is free! Its just like photoshop and very easy to work. I would reccomend it! 
Heres a site that has GIMP downloads: 

http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/sta... installer)
Good Luck!
-Dusky xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

HEHEHE!!!!  I've got it!!!!! now i'm gunna go fiddle with it!! I'll let you know how i do!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I would really like to have one!!  Can you use any of these pictures? I'd like to have both Rose and Gypsy in it if it's not too much trouble  And would you please put their names on it? Thank you!!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> Hey guys!
> Can i make anyone a pic to go at the bottom of your post? Here is one of mine i did a while ago of Lonhro....
> 
> 
> ...




WOW, you are awesome!!!!! I was wondering if I could use one of then as my signature on a different forum??


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

hi all of your signatures are really good could you do me one of one of my ponys milly like your one saying dusky cowgirl thank you







and can you make it say when i first saw you i knew we would snatch that first place rosette please thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Those are really good dusky cowgirl can you make 1 for me too i'll post some pics later- thanks in advance!


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are some peoples Siggys! 




























Hope you like them all guys!!! 

-Dusky xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

*Could you do one for me!**?*


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for the one you did for me i have some more pictures could you put on it bonne and could you do it like secret ingrediants plz







thanks


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

omg they are sooo nice!!! Do you mind making me one?? I would really appreciate it, her name is Pepper and her show name is Secret Ingredient  !! Here are some photos!!





























shannon & pepper<3


----------



## star_gazer (Mar 8, 2007)

*a reply to can i make anyone a signature pic?*

plz can i have one any horse pic put on it 
Brave+Strong+Proud=Champion 
plz and also make it cool colors thanks 
so that i know its myne put toad above it -not in the logo- thanks so much


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

YOU ARE THE BEST !!!!! 

Thanks from Flash and I 

(((( Hugs))))))))


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

How do i attach my signature to my profile,,,, help


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

what ya gotta do OurBoyJack is upload your pic 
on a photobucket account and then copy the 
image code into your signature! 
hopr this helps! 

-Dusky xoxoxo


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok lets see if it works,


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

I want to get it smaller? I will see if I get it this time.


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok here are Secret Ingredient and Star_gazer's signature iv just done. 
Im actually think these are pretty good...for a while there i thought i was losing my touch! 

Ok so here is Secret Ingredient's : 









And this is star_gazers: 










I hope you like them guys! 
If you would like a siggy and have SOME idea of what you would like
on it, please tell me what you would like! 
1) This prevents me putting effort into making a signature you do not like 
2) it means i dont have to make a theme for your siggy! (hard work!) 
3) You will enjoy your siggy more if it is personalized! 

Thanks again Guys! 
-Dusky xoxoxox


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry here is star_gazers! 









-Dusky xoxoxox


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok this time it should work......









-Dusky xoxoxox


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Could you make me one? Saying: BoyceRawksMySawks
on it please? If you have to many to do let me know, i dont mind if you dont have time to do me one. 




























If you could THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

oo and p.s- could the colour theme be black and gold or black and pink please? ty x


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Bolly! 
Heres your siggy! 
I hope you like it! 
I hope ya like pink because i saw pink on your
old sig and figured you must! 
Thanks 
-Dusky xoxoxo


----------



## TurninBurninDixie (Mar 21, 2007)

*dixie*

hey! i was hopin you could make me a signature of my mare Sweet Southern Passions "aka" Dixie ..please i would appritiate it. If you could i would like to have yer name and i really want the one with her and me clost together..the last one to make it easier lol. i tried to download GIMP and this dumb computer wont let me..thank you very much and you horse is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

holy crap those are awesome make me one make me one. here are some pics.























u can use which ever you think is better. 
i would like it to say" xx team penning it's not a hobby it's an obsession xx" or eat-sleep-ride. or something like that. thanx alot. luv yur work.


----------



## junior123 (Mar 25, 2007)

hi i love it if you could do 1 off my boy they look fab
















could it say maestro junior the only one for me x x


----------



## charlotte-x (Mar 31, 2007)

I can make them, but call me stupid, how do you put them on? O can't seem to work it


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

would you be able to make me a sig picture?
here are a few pictures:


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry guys i havent been home for a while to check the thread! 
Sorry bout that! 
ill get on to all of yours straight away! 

Babyrowz, what would you like written on your siggy? 

And does anyone want any special colours or anything??? 

Charlotte you have to upload your siggys on a photo hosting site like photo bucket and then jut copy and paste the image code into your signature space in the profile area! 

Good Luck, any other questions just ask!
-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

hey could you make me a sig pic please i would really appreciate it!

just click the URL to make them work!
or do u need a photo bucket if so just tell me. and if both the pictures good be in the one thing that would be great. and can it say "sunshine your my only sunshine, you make me happy when skies are grey" thanks so much

http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_IMG_1090_2.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_IMG_1093_2.jpg


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ooo could you make me one? I'll post some pics up when i get back on the computer for ya ok


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

erm something like 

rowena and thomas
thomas your my little star.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you please make me one.
I would like it to say I luv my Wolli boy!
Could you please put this picture on it aswell










I understand if it's not ready sdtraight away because you so many of them to make! :wink: 

Thanks :!:


----------



## Dream*Rider (May 5, 2007)

hey hey DUSKY!

omg we randomly signed up 2 the same forum!!!! ha ha! 


hows kitty going with lemara???

looks like ur busy hey!

love dreamer!


----------

